# portable mill



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

i am looking for a used portable mill, where would be a good place to find a good used mill.was looking at a Miser,any input on this type?

phil


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://forestry.about.com/od/portamills/tp/top_saw_mills.htm


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Phil,

I was in the same boat about 8 years ago. I looked all over for a good priced mill on the used market. Back then, I found that used mills hold their value very well and that unless I was willing to buy a fancier mill than I wanted, they just were not being sold. Now, that was before the economic storm so things may be different now.

I ended up buying a brand new Timberking 1220 and do not regret it at all. It is a manual mill so if you are looking for more production to make a business of it, then manuals may not be the best way to go. If you are like me and just want something for your own use and the occasional paying job, then this is a really good route to go.

I looked at all the different brands out there including some small, mom and pop makers and Timberking, at the time, was the best bang for the buck. They are one of the largest mill makers and make an EXCELLENT product with EXCELLENT after sale support. I had a problem with the roller bearings on the blade guide freezing up so I gave them a call. I was directed to the page in the manual telling me what I needed to do as maintenance that I had missed and was told that the bearings are consumables and are expected to need to be replaced frequently. I was also told that I could get the bearings at the local auto supply store. Then, without me even asking, they told me they would send me a complete set at no cost.

Also, about a year after I bought my mill, they came out with an improved log dog. I called and asked about buying a set for my mill and they sent them to me at no cost. That was going way above and beyond, IMO.

Wood Mizer makes a good mill as well but their mills are cantilever heads. My uncle in Tennessee came and looked at my mill and ended up buying a used Wood Mizer that he found, even though he did not like the cantilever head. I talked to him a month or so ago and he said he really does not like the cantilever head now. He says that contrary to what they say, there is more "flex" than he would like.

Anyway, I see from your location that you are in bandera/port a so I assume you pass through this general area from time to time. If you would like to come by sometime and take a look at my, just let me know. If you want to call and pick my brain, feel free. You can reach me at 512-738-0775 anytime after 10 am until midnight central time.


----------



## capt. jack c (Feb 24, 2010)

*used sawmill*

phil

I have a used saw mill. If your interested let me know.

capt. jack c


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

MesquiteMan said:


> Phil,
> 
> I was in the same boat about 8 years ago. I looked all over for a good priced mill on the used market. Back then, I found that used mills hold their value very well and that unless I was willing to buy a fancier mill than I wanted, they just were not being sold. Now, that was before the economic storm so things may be different now.
> 
> ...


I think it is all personal preference. I owned a Woodmizer LT 40 G-18 years ago and have seen the Timberking in action. I can tell you from experience that I wouldn't own anything but a Woodmizer. I don't know what kind of flex he has in the head, but I can assure you there is a solution to the problem and Woodmizers support team is there to help.

I have been looking around at different mills and Woodmizer still comes out on top. I'm not knocking Timberking, I've just sawed thousands of board feet on my Woodmizer and after selling it to my uncle, it is still going strong.

I'm about to invest in the LT 28 in the near future, with the power feed option. Something to mill my own wood with around the house and maybe make a dollar or two around the neighbor hood.

If anyone knows where a good used Woodmizer for sale is, please let me know.


----------

